# Philly, Where you at son?



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

SifuPhil has gone missing


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

Nah, he was here yesterday.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 10, 2016)

Maybe he won the lottery and has been having a lot of pizza delivered.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

He's off saving the world, but I know he will return!!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 10, 2016)

With a bow and arrow? Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

Of course with a bow and arrow!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2016)

He's not Missing...he's here...a Phil alert Alarm goes off if he's MIA for more than 48 hours!!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Superhero!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Superphil with his magic arrows!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

Does he have a big 'S' on his cape?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL!

I'm touched that you've all missed me. 

The simple fact of the matter is that I locked myself in the toilet, didn't have my bow and arrows and had to wait for Mao to dig an escape tunnel under the door. Thankfully there was plenty of TP.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't even LOL because everyone is sleeping.tsk tsk. Nice picture.that look.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Phil..just don't forget to clock out next time before you leave..lol

:bananalama:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes.... It must be known every time you decide to take a potty break....  Don't forget to raise your hand... number one or number two...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

Switched to Taco Bell again, didn't you Phil?  I warned you. :eeew:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

You make me feel so young, QS!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Switched to Taco Bell again, didn't you Phil?  I warned you. :eeew:



I don't think I should get into graphic detail here, Pappy, but it DID involve eating a big bowl of roomies Sweet and Sour Chicken (with noodles, yet!).


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

:what1::holymoly:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You make me feel so young, QS!



You apparently are... and we need to keep track of you...


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't think I should get into graphic detail here, Pappy, but it DID involve eating a big bowl of roomies Sweet and Sour Chicken (with noodles, yet!).



I was thinking White Castles.

So, things have gotten to the point where if someone doesn't post for a whole day, an APB is issued? :laugh:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2016)

I KNEW that's where he was.  My friend came in and said,"Eeew, What's that I smell?"

I had to wash off the monitor with PineSol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> You apparently are... and we need to keep track of you...



I thought the bracelet on my ankle would have been sufficient ...



applecruncher said:


> I was thinking White Castles.



We don't have any of those around here, but I remember them from NY. 



> So, things have gotten to the point where if someone doesn't post for a whole day, an APB is issued? :laugh:



That surprised me as well, but in a nice way - probably the only way I'll be remembered in this life.



Falcon said:


> I KNEW that's where he was.  My friend came in and said,"Eeew, What's that I smell?"
> 
> I had to wash off the monitor with PineSol.



I LIT a candle!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2016)

Awww, Phil, we just missed you and your profound philosophical views . . ..


----------



## imp (Jan 11, 2016)

Sheesh. And to think if this old imp went "missing" who would bother to take time writing about it?

Guess ya had to be there......     imp


----------



## Linda (Jan 11, 2016)

I think a few people would miss you imp.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Funny thing is...  This thread was posted on 1/10 at 11:50 pm.....   Phil's last post was in the Korea has the H Bomb thread on 1/10  11:26.  Apparently 24 minutes is to long to not hear from Phil....  lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Funny thing is...  This thread was posted on 1/10 at 11:50 pm.....   Phil's last post was in the Korea has the H Bomb thread on 1/10  11:26.  Apparently 24 minutes is to long to not hear from Phil....  lol!!



M'lady, 24 _seconds_ is too long to not hear from Phil! 

It's like those old orange juice commercials - "a day without orange juice is like a day without sunshine". 

Here I am, back once again, your very own sunshine - enjoy! :biggrin-new:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Phil is our mascot here on sf. Perhaps we should take a vote on an appropriate costume. Something that truly reflects the essence of the site. Suggestions anyone? Personally, I rather fancy a giant prune.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Phil is our mascot here on sf. Perhaps we should take a vote on an appropriate costume. Something that truly reflects the essence of the site. Suggestions anyone? Personally, I rather fancy a giant prune.



:rofl:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Almost, Philly, but we need to see your face. These are dangerous times. Lol.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Almost, Philly, but we need to see your face. These are dangerous times. Lol.


 I agree,need to see the face


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Heads up people! Philly just contacted me and requested I inform you he will be gone for a few hours. He said not to call the Mounties???? I thought he was in Pennsylvania? I don't that is a suburb of Canuckistan. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Heads up people! Philly just contacted me and requested I inform you he will be gone for a few hours. He said not to call the Mounties???? I thought he was in Pennsylvania? I don't that is a suburb of Canuckistan. Lol.



Thanks for the Public Service Announcement.    I would have been FRANTIC...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

QS, you are sooo welcome, although if that avatar is any indication, you may already be manic, I mean frantic. Lolol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> QS, you are sooo welcome, although if that avatar is any indication, you may already be manic, I mean frantic. Lolol.




I'm just a Happy Happy Granny!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

HaHaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

QS, your avatar reminds me of a child's book I had that caused me serial nightmares. This lady was always grinning like that and I never knew why.

Yes, everyone, I'm back. Check your Twitter feeds, Facebook postings and local news broadcasts for updates on my life. 

I promise never, ever to leave home again, because if it isn't here, it isn't anywhere. And Tinman, I think I'll miss you the most ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, that avatar reminds me of an episode of Criminal Minds where the evil, smiling old woman, used to put kid's bodies in the furnace. Eek!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Heh, heh, poor QS - she'll have to change it to something less scary, like Lizzie Borden.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

My avatar looks like a Twinky with a drinking problem.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy, I thought your avatar resembled a bright yellow finger cot! Lolololol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Better?


----------



## Ina (Jan 12, 2016)

Phil get use to it. Your the little brother all of us wanted instead of the one we got.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 12, 2016)

ok...this is getting a little more than I need/want to know.....glad you are still above ground Phil.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 12, 2016)

My avatar looks like a Twinky with a drinking problem. 

Thank you, my kid is mad for Minions, couldn't put my finger on why they were so disturbing...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Love it QS!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Pappy said:


> My avatar looks like a Twinky with a drinking problem.





Shalimar said:


> Pappy, I thought your avatar resembled a bright yellow finger cot! Lolololol.



Or a one-eyed doctor holding a specimen cup.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2016)

:magnify:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2016)

Too funny, Pappy. I really needed a laugh today, even at five am pacific time. Thanks.


----------

